# Relationships & Attraction:  Which Outfit is Sexier?



## Bonzi

...... or


----------



## Iceweasel

The top one is sexier by far, no contest. The bottom ones would be classier. If you are wondering which one guys go for we will vote with our dicks every time.


----------



## shadow355

Bonzi said:


> ...... or


 

  I was never a fan of cut off shorts. But I like to look at a nice set of legs like the next guy. Matter of fact, I was never a boob or a butt guy. Nice legs get my attention though.




Bonzi said:


>


 


   The dress wins it.

   Next time you post a pic of a woman in a dress, show all of her.

     Us guys wanna see her legs. 

  The dresses with the "upward swing" in the back, at the bottom of the dress - they gotta go. The bottom of the dress should be even and level.




                Shadow 355


----------



## Hugo Furst

shadow355 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was never a fan of cut off shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress wins it.
> 
> Next time you post a pic of a woman in a dress, show all of her.
> 
> Us guys wanna see her legs.
> 
> The dresses with the "upward swing" in the back, at the bottom of the dress - they gotta go. The bottom of the dress should be even and level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...





shadow355 said:


> I was never a fan of cut off shorts.


----------



## Iceweasel

Well the thread is a bit confusing. The question is which is sexier, not which one you prefer in a relationship. Most men don't see it as the same thing.


----------



## AquaAthena

Iceweasel said:


> Well the thread is a bit confusing. The question is which is sexier, not which one you prefer in a relationship. Most men don't see it as the same thing.


The first one is sexier, in my opinion. Now just where is her big cheeseburger?  lol


----------



## chikenwing

Bonzi said:


> ...... or


Heck this is easy, they both are equal, one is for the daytime,the other night.


----------



## Iceweasel

AquaAthena said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the thread is a bit confusing. The question is which is sexier, not which one you prefer in a relationship. Most men don't see it as the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> The first one is sexier, in my opinion. Now just where is her big cheeseburger?  lol
Click to expand...

I don't know but she looks like fast food to me.


----------



## Anathema

I'm much more  fan of the dress. Never been a fan of women in shorts/pants.


----------



## chikenwing

I agree about the hem line,the rest is great, you could have that one the floor in a nano second,or take an hour all depends


----------



## Bonzi

I don't like either.  I need to come up with two better pictures....
Also, put them on separate pages, that way people can "thank" or "agree" or "winner" the one they like best.....

This was a lot easier to do when I had a web page....


----------



## Bonzi

If I had to choose, I would choose the "dressier" look.....


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ...... or



Why are you asking us this question?


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> If I had to choose, I would choose the "dressier" look.....



But you don't like dressing sexy.  You told me (a woman who actually enjoys dressing sexy) that my dress was inappropriate in my other avatar.  You also told me that women who dress sexy get raped and that they deserve it and are 'asking for it.'  So what gives now?  

Do you have two different people posting on your account?


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> I don't like either.  I need to come up with two better pictures....
> Also, put them on separate pages, that way people can "thank" or "agree" or "winner" the one they like best.....
> 
> This was a lot easier to do when I had a web page....



What are you talking about?    What is the point of this little exercise?  You are a 51-year-old woman.  Are you going to wear either of those outfits?  Not very age appropriate.    Women in their 50s don't dress that way for a reason.  You know?


----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was never a fan of cut off shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress wins it.
> 
> Next time you post a pic of a woman in a dress, show all of her.
> 
> Us guys wanna see her legs.
> 
> The dresses with the "upward swing" in the back, at the bottom of the dress - they gotta go. The bottom of the dress should be even and level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was never a fan of cut off shorts.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yuck!  Sleazy prostitute is what she looks like to me.


----------



## ChrisL

Iceweasel said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the thread is a bit confusing. The question is which is sexier, not which one you prefer in a relationship. Most men don't see it as the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> The first one is sexier, in my opinion. Now just where is her big cheeseburger?  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know but she looks like fast food to me.
Click to expand...


She's too young for you.  Probably young enough to be your granddaughter.


----------



## Hugo Furst

ChrisL said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was never a fan of cut off shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress wins it.
> 
> Next time you post a pic of a woman in a dress, show all of her.
> 
> Us guys wanna see her legs.
> 
> The dresses with the "upward swing" in the back, at the bottom of the dress - they gotta go. The bottom of the dress should be even and level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was never a fan of cut off shorts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yuck!  Sleazy prostitute is what she looks like to me.
Click to expand...



No more  so than the 'model' bonze posted


----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was never a fan of cut off shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress wins it.
> 
> Next time you post a pic of a woman in a dress, show all of her.
> 
> Us guys wanna see her legs.
> 
> The dresses with the "upward swing" in the back, at the bottom of the dress - they gotta go. The bottom of the dress should be even and level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was never a fan of cut off shorts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yuck!  Sleazy prostitute is what she looks like to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No more  so than the 'model' bonze posted
Click to expand...


She's probably drunk again.  I mean, WTF?  She's either drunk or a lesbian.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

It's a trick question, I know it, but I don't know the trick


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> If I had to choose, I would choose the "dressier" look.....



What is WRONG with you anyway?


----------



## jillian

i find it really weird that you use this board to satisfy some social need that you have.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> If I had to choose, I would choose the "dressier" look.....



Honestly, a 50-something-year-old woman is going to look nothing but silly wearing such clothing.


----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was never a fan of cut off shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress wins it.
> 
> Next time you post a pic of a woman in a dress, show all of her.
> 
> Us guys wanna see her legs.
> 
> The dresses with the "upward swing" in the back, at the bottom of the dress - they gotta go. The bottom of the dress should be even and level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was never a fan of cut off shorts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yuck!  Sleazy prostitute is what she looks like to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No more  so than the 'model' bonze posted
Click to expand...


I was just looking again, and I have to disagree.  The first one is much cuter and can get away with her outfit.  I don't really feel the same about the one you posted.  She looks just kind of sleazy to me.  To each his or her own, I guess.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Bonzi said:


> ...... or



Daisy Duke shorts for me.

A Country Girls is always hotter to me than a Uptown Girl.


----------



## ChrisL

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy Duke shorts for me.
> 
> A Country Girls is always hotter to me than a Uptown Girl.
Click to expand...


It's like the Ginger/Maryann question?


----------



## ChrisL

Well, anyhow.  I'm sure Bonzi isn't interested in my answer to the question.  This is obviously meant to attract the desperate men.  

I'm going to give my opinion anyways because it's such a stupid question.  The two outfits are not comparable because they are for completely different venues.  Anyone who knows anything about fashion knows at least THAT much.  This question isn't about "fashion" obviously.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Now Bonzi, start dealing with your midlife crisis in a more healthy manner.  Starting 600 threads a day about "being sexy" or "having an affair" or "kissing" is really getting old.  I mean, if it was once a week, that would be understandable, but you are just beginning to look like a clown, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL

Here you go Bonzi!


----------



## ChrisL

Now on a more serious note.  This is a much more appropriate look for a woman your age, Bonzi.  Classy and age appropriate.  That is what you want.  Usually after 50, women are not going to look very "sexy" dressed in Daisy Duke style shorts and mini dresses.


----------



## ChrisL

This one.  Now, I don't know what your body looks like Bonzi, but from the pictures I've seen, I think this would be a very attractive dress style on you.  

Again, it is classy and age appropriate so that you don't look like a lady trying to wear a style that is MUCH too young for you.


----------



## ChrisL

And this would probably be a nice outfit for the office for you to wear (if you are thin)!  God, I love clothes!


----------



## ChrisL

I would like to dress people for a living, I think.  Like a personal shopper or something maybe?  That would be a great gig for me.  I'm good at it and I love it too.


----------



## ChrisL

This outfit is cute and attractive for any age!


----------



## ChrisL

You can always go with the shorter skirt, tights and knee high boots look too.  I've seen some older women wearing similar outfits and that looks good and not at all inappropriate for their respective age groups.  That is another outfit that is appropriate for everyone, though length of the skirt should be flattering to your body and you should definitely take your age into consideration.  Not very many women over 50 are going to look very good in a mini skirt, if we are to be honest here.


----------



## Syriusly

Bonzi said:


> ...... or



Well the bottom outfit  is 'sexier'- I am a fan of women with nothing under their clothes at all. 

Of course I am the kind of guy that thinks nothing at all is the sexist. 

More about attitude than the outfit.


----------



## Syriusly

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like either.  I need to come up with two better pictures....
> Also, put them on separate pages, that way people can "thank" or "agree" or "winner" the one they like best.....
> 
> This was a lot easier to do when I had a web page....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?    What is the point of this little exercise?  You are a 51-year-old woman.  Are you going to wear either of those outfits?  Not very age appropriate.    Women in their 50s don't dress that way for a reason.  You know?
Click to expand...


Well not every 50 year old woman can carry it off- but a few can
More interesting is why this topic offends you.


----------



## Syriusly

ChrisL said:


> Now Bonzi, start dealing with your midlife crisis in a more healthy manner.  Starting 600 threads a day about "being sexy" or "having an affair" or "kissing" is really getting old.  I mean, if it was once a week, that would be understandable, but you are just beginning to look like a clown, IMO.



Wow- you just sound like a prude- and like all 'prudes' you can't stay away from content you say you don't approve of. Reminds me of the people who watch porn and then tell us all the very specific parts they don't approve of. 

Bonzi has the most refreshing threads on USMB.


----------



## ChrisL

Syriusly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now Bonzi, start dealing with your midlife crisis in a more healthy manner.  Starting 600 threads a day about "being sexy" or "having an affair" or "kissing" is really getting old.  I mean, if it was once a week, that would be understandable, but you are just beginning to look like a clown, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow- you just sound like a prude- and like all 'prudes' you can't stay away from content you say you don't approve of.
> 
> Bonzi has the most refreshing threads on USMB.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Syriusly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like either.  I need to come up with two better pictures....
> Also, put them on separate pages, that way people can "thank" or "agree" or "winner" the one they like best.....
> 
> This was a lot easier to do when I had a web page....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?    What is the point of this little exercise?  You are a 51-year-old woman.  Are you going to wear either of those outfits?  Not very age appropriate.    Women in their 50s don't dress that way for a reason.  You know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well not every 50 year old woman can carry it off- but a few can
> More interesting is why this topic offends you.
Click to expand...


It's fucking weird.


----------



## ChrisL

Syriusly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now Bonzi, start dealing with your midlife crisis in a more healthy manner.  Starting 600 threads a day about "being sexy" or "having an affair" or "kissing" is really getting old.  I mean, if it was once a week, that would be understandable, but you are just beginning to look like a clown, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow- you just sound like a prude- and like all 'prudes' you can't stay away from content you say you don't approve of. Reminds me of the people who watch porn and then tell us all the very specific parts they don't approve of.
> 
> Bonzi has the most refreshing threads on USMB.
Click to expand...


She told me my dress was inappropriate, and yet here she is.


----------



## ChrisL

She says this is inappropriate and "too sexy."  






Syriusly  (fucking dumbass who can't even spell seriously)


----------



## ChrisL

Syriusly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now Bonzi, start dealing with your midlife crisis in a more healthy manner.  Starting 600 threads a day about "being sexy" or "having an affair" or "kissing" is really getting old.  I mean, if it was once a week, that would be understandable, but you are just beginning to look like a clown, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow- you just sound like a prude- and like all 'prudes' you can't stay away from content you say you don't approve of. Reminds me of the people who watch porn and then tell us all the very specific parts they don't approve of.
> 
> Bonzi has the most refreshing threads on USMB.
Click to expand...


She also told me that my dress would attract "inappropriate" attention from the old men on the forum.    So now what?  

Why the fuck do you care anyways?  

Continually posting threads about cheating on your husband, your vagina and how wet it is, is NOT "refreshing," especially when coming from an "over" middle-aged, married person.  It's sleazy and gross and something MOST people don't really want to think about unless you into granny porn.


----------



## ChrisL

Notice how this little tard, Syriously, cuts and runs.  What a joke, seriously.   

Aren't you going to defend your old lady, Bonzi, from little ole me?


----------



## Muhammed

Bonzi said:


> ...... or


I think she looks sexier in the first outfit.


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had to choose, I would choose the "dressier" look.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, a 50-something-year-old woman is going to look nothing but silly wearing such clothing.
Click to expand...

It depends on the woman. Not all 50 somethings are created equal.


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had to choose, I would choose the "dressier" look.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, a 50-something-year-old woman is going to look nothing but silly wearing such clothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It depends on the woman. Not all 50 somethings are created equal.
Click to expand...


MOST 50-something year olds are going to look ridiculous dressed like that!  Would you want to see your mom dressed that way?

Grandmother in some cases!  Lol.


----------



## G.T.

Tie.


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had to choose, I would choose the "dressier" look.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, a 50-something-year-old woman is going to look nothing but silly wearing such clothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It depends on the woman. Not all 50 somethings are created equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MOST 50-something year olds are going to look ridiculous dressed like that!  Would you want to see your mom dressed that way?
> 
> Grandmother in some cases!  Lol.
Click to expand...

I'm almost 50. My mother is a couple decades older than 50.


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had to choose, I would choose the "dressier" look.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, a 50-something-year-old woman is going to look nothing but silly wearing such clothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It depends on the woman. Not all 50 somethings are created equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MOST 50-something year olds are going to look ridiculous dressed like that!  Would you want to see your mom dressed that way?
> 
> Grandmother in some cases!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm almost 50. My mother is a couple decades older than 50.
Click to expand...


Well, my mom is 56.


----------



## ChrisL

If my mom was going online posting such garbage and acting like a clown . . . I would have to have a talk with her, syriusly.


----------



## G.T.

ChrisL said:


> Notice how this little tard, Syriously, cuts and runs.  What a joke, seriously.
> 
> Aren't you going to defend your old lady, Bonzi, from little ole me?


i am, why dont you get off her nuts.


----------



## ChrisL

G.T. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how this little tard, Syriously, cuts and runs.  What a joke, seriously.
> 
> Aren't you going to defend your old lady, Bonzi, from little ole me?
> 
> 
> 
> i am, why dont you get off her nuts.
Click to expand...


OH, she has nuts now?  Not sure how much she will appreciate that.


----------



## ChrisL

G.T. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how this little tard, Syriously, cuts and runs.  What a joke, seriously.
> 
> Aren't you going to defend your old lady, Bonzi, from little ole me?
> 
> 
> 
> i am, why dont you get off her nuts.
Click to expand...


Are you supposed to be intimidating or something?  Lol.


----------



## G.T.

ChrisL said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how this little tard, Syriously, cuts and runs.  What a joke, seriously.
> 
> Aren't you going to defend your old lady, Bonzi, from little ole me?
> 
> 
> 
> i am, why dont you get off her nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you supposed to be intimidating or something?  Lol.
Click to expand...

no im the sweetest man here, why? Still, youre being a bit crass and a bully. Bonzi is cool as fuck


----------



## ChrisL

G.T. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how this little tard, Syriously, cuts and runs.  What a joke, seriously.
> 
> Aren't you going to defend your old lady, Bonzi, from little ole me?
> 
> 
> 
> i am, why dont you get off her nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you supposed to be intimidating or something?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no im the sweetest man here, why? Still, youre being a bit crass and a bully. Bonzi is cool as fuck
Click to expand...


Why is it any of your business?  She is the one who tells ME that my outfit is inappropriate and then starts a thread like this?  I give her shit because she is a hypocrite and a clown.


----------



## Toro

The first one.


----------



## G.T.

ChrisL said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how this little tard, Syriously, cuts and runs.  What a joke, seriously.
> 
> Aren't you going to defend your old lady, Bonzi, from little ole me?
> 
> 
> 
> i am, why dont you get off her nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you supposed to be intimidating or something?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no im the sweetest man here, why? Still, youre being a bit crass and a bully. Bonzi is cool as fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it any of your business?  She is the one who tells ME that my outfit is inappropriate and then starts a thread like this?  I give her shit because she is a hypocrite and a clown.
Click to expand...

I just dont think thats that great of a description of her. Shes a 51year old goofball having fun, stop hard charge hating. She probably made that comment cuz ya said some jerk shit 1st


----------



## ChrisL

G.T. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how this little tard, Syriously, cuts and runs.  What a joke, seriously.
> 
> Aren't you going to defend your old lady, Bonzi, from little ole me?
> 
> 
> 
> i am, why dont you get off her nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you supposed to be intimidating or something?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no im the sweetest man here, why? Still, youre being a bit crass and a bully. Bonzi is cool as fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it any of your business?  She is the one who tells ME that my outfit is inappropriate and then starts a thread like this?  I give her shit because she is a hypocrite and a clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just dont think thats that great of a description of her. Shes a 51year old goofball having fun, stop hard charge hating. She probably made that comment cuz ya said some jerk shit 1st
Click to expand...


Nope.  She said that I was here to get a "certain kind of attention" and then she said that I "enjoyed" that kind of attention.  She told me my dress was too sexy.  She also said that I looked like I've been "ridden hard and put away wet."  

Well, I've got some news for you, I'm not the one who is married, claims to be a Christian, and goes around starting THESE types of threads that are quite obviously strictly to grab the attention of the men folk around here.


----------



## ChrisL

And then to go into the religion forum and PREACH to others about sinning and stuff?  Good grief!  If that's not crazy and contradictory, I don't know WHAT is.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had to choose, I would choose the "dressier" look.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is WRONG with you anyway?
Click to expand...

Desperation.


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had to choose, I would choose the "dressier" look.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is WRONG with you anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Desperation.
Click to expand...


She is a 51-year-old married mother of two adult children who was apparently single up until her late 30s, and is not some innocent teenager who doesn't know what's going on.  Then to go and post all the religious garbage constantly is just really fucked up, IMO.


----------



## chikenwing

You stalk her threads, so your both nuts,who cares!!


----------



## ChrisL

chikenwing said:


> You stalk her threads, so your both nuts,who cares!!



Fuck you chicken bones!  Who asked you?


----------



## ChrisL

chikenwing said:


> You stalk her threads, so your both nuts,who cares!!



That would be "you're," by the way, for "you are both nuts."  You also didn't include a space after your comma.  Bad form.  Very bad form.


----------



## ChrisL

I think Bonzi is funny and I don't dislike her.  I just think she acts like a clown sometimes and inappropriate for a married person.  Most of you arses would be upset if your wife was going online talking about her wet vagina, calling other men "pet names," etc., etc., etc.  (all the other things too).  That is VERY disrespectful to your SO, IMO.  That type of behavior is NOT deserving of respect.


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> what ya think shes actin abo0t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Well, if she was a fake, why not have a hot 25-year-old with giant boobs picture instead of claiming to be a 51-year-old married Christian lady?  We had a guy on a forum I was a member of before who was trying to pass himself off as a young woman.  He stole someone's pictures off Facebook and got away with it for only a short time before he was busted by someone.  Lol.  He actually started a thread in that forums version of the "Flame Zone" claiming to be this 20-something year old or younger and was asking if any of the men wanted to cuddle with him.    I can only imagine how embarrassed some of the men who responded must have felt, finding out it was actually a 40-something year old dude!  Ha ha!  I have to hand it to that guy, he sure trolled the crap out of those suckers.


----------



## April

ChrisL said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> what ya think shes actin abo0t
> 
> 
> 
> *Everything. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if she was a fake, why not have a hot 25-year-old with giant boobs picture instead of claiming to be a 51-year-old married Christian lady?  We had a guy on a forum I was a member of before who was trying to pass himself off as a young woman.  He stole someone's pictures off Facebook and got away with it for only a short time before he was busted by someone.  Lol.  He actually started a thread in that forums version of the "Flame Zone" claiming to be this 20-something year old or younger and was asking if any of the men wanted to cuddle with him.    I can only imagine how embarrassed some of the men who responded must have felt, finding out it was actually a 40-something year old dude!  Ha ha!  I have to hand it to that guy, he sure trolled the crap out of those suckers.
Click to expand...

That is not what I mean by fake...*I am not talking about what she looks like or how old she is...*it's the shit she posts about...she contradicts herself in every single thing she posts...you have seen that yourself. Too many holes and inconsistencies in what she says. She'll say one thing one minute, then in the next breath will try to back pedal and spin when confronted with her own words.


----------



## ChrisL

AngelsNDemons said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> what ya think shes actin abo0t
> 
> 
> 
> *Everything. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if she was a fake, why not have a hot 25-year-old with giant boobs picture instead of claiming to be a 51-year-old married Christian lady?  We had a guy on a forum I was a member of before who was trying to pass himself off as a young woman.  He stole someone's pictures off Facebook and got away with it for only a short time before he was busted by someone.  Lol.  He actually started a thread in that forums version of the "Flame Zone" claiming to be this 20-something year old or younger and was asking if any of the men wanted to cuddle with him.    I can only imagine how embarrassed some of the men who responded must have felt, finding out it was actually a 40-something year old dude!  Ha ha!  I have to hand it to that guy, he sure trolled the crap out of those suckers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not what I mean by fake...I am not talking about what she looks like or how old she is...it's the shit she posts about...she contradicts herself every single thing she posts about...you have seen that yourself. Too many holes and inconsistencies in what she says. She'll say one thing one minute, then in the next breath will try to back pedal and spin when confronted with her own words.
Click to expand...


Definitely inconsistencies and contradictions galore.  I cannot disagree with that!


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how this little tard, Syriously, cuts and runs.  What a joke, seriously.
> 
> Aren't you going to defend your old lady, Bonzi, from little ole me?
> 
> 
> 
> i am, why dont you get off her nuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you supposed to be intimidating or something?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no im the sweetest man here, why? Still, youre being a bit crass and a bully. Bonzi is cool as fuck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it any of your business?  She is the one who tells ME that my outfit is inappropriate and then starts a thread like this?  I give her shit because she is a hypocrite and a clown.
Click to expand...

Your outfit _is inappropriate. It's too loose and doesn't show enough skin.

_


----------



## Iceweasel

ChrisL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the thread is a bit confusing. The question is which is sexier, not which one you prefer in a relationship. Most men don't see it as the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> The first one is sexier, in my opinion. Now just where is her big cheeseburger?  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know but she looks like fast food to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's too young for you.  Probably young enough to be your granddaughter.
Click to expand...

That's fine, I don't discriminate. I'm not after a supervisor anyway.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Bonzi said:


> ...... or



Bottom one. Easy access, ya just slide it up


----------



## Jarlaxle

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had to choose, I would choose the "dressier" look.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, a 50-something-year-old woman is going to look nothing but silly wearing such clothing.
Click to expand...


Depends on the woman.  Age 61:


----------



## Jarlaxle

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had to choose, I would choose the "dressier" look.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, a 50-something-year-old woman is going to look nothing but silly wearing such clothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It depends on the woman. Not all 50 somethings are created equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MOST 50-something year olds are going to look ridiculous dressed like that!  Would you want to see your mom dressed that way?
> 
> Grandmother in some cases!  Lol.
Click to expand...


I worked with a beautiful redhead that could pull off anything posted in this thread.  She was an expert mechanic, drove a Datsun 260Z...one day, she came in wearing a halter top, shorts, and sandals instead of her usual jumpsuit.  The source of her nickname was immediately obvious: "Legs".

The manager saw her and walked into a workbench.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Bonzi said:


> ...... or



Its a trick question. Hot women can wear anything and its sexy. The clothing isn't the point.


----------



## Bonzi

not really tbere is always a preference....


----------



## Bonzi

Jarlaxle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had to choose, I would choose the "dressier" look.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, a 50-something-year-old woman is going to look nothing but silly wearing such clothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on the woman.  Age 61:
Click to expand...

 
.... for women lucky enough to be able to afford the best plastic surgeons


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had to choose, I would choose the "dressier" look.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't like dressing sexy.  You told me (a woman who actually enjoys dressing sexy) that my dress was inappropriate in my other avatar.  You also told me that women who dress sexy get raped and that they deserve it and are 'asking for it.'  So what gives now?
> 
> Do you have two different people posting on your account?
Click to expand...

I want to see this other avatar. And my wife agrees so don't worry about her. She would like to see it too.


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had to choose, I would choose the "dressier" look.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't like dressing sexy.  You told me (a woman who actually enjoys dressing sexy) that my dress was inappropriate in my other avatar.  You also told me that women who dress sexy get raped and that they deserve it and are 'asking for it.'  So what gives now?
> 
> Do you have two different people posting on your account?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to see this other avatar. And my wife agrees so don't worry about her. She would like to see it too.
Click to expand...


I already posted it.  It's not like it showing anything.


----------



## ChrisL

Jarlaxle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had to choose, I would choose the "dressier" look.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, a 50-something-year-old woman is going to look nothing but silly wearing such clothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on the woman.  Age 61:
Click to expand...


Lol!  You use photos of supermodels?    Cut the shit.


----------



## ChrisL

Delta4Embassy said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom one. Easy access, ya just slide it up
Click to expand...


One would think she would be at least 10 years too old for what you're interested in.


----------



## ChrisL

Iceweasel said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the thread is a bit confusing. The question is which is sexier, not which one you prefer in a relationship. Most men don't see it as the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> The first one is sexier, in my opinion. Now just where is her big cheeseburger?  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know but she looks like fast food to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's too young for you.  Probably young enough to be your granddaughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's fine, I don't discriminate. I'm not after a supervisor anyway.
Click to expand...


Do you have any money?  If not . . . that's probably not going to happen.


----------



## ChrisL

Jarlaxle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had to choose, I would choose the "dressier" look.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, a 50-something-year-old woman is going to look nothing but silly wearing such clothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It depends on the woman. Not all 50 somethings are created equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MOST 50-something year olds are going to look ridiculous dressed like that!  Would you want to see your mom dressed that way?
> 
> Grandmother in some cases!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I worked with a beautiful redhead that could pull off anything posted in this thread.  She was an expert mechanic, drove a Datsun 260Z...one day, she came in wearing a halter top, shorts, and sandals instead of her usual jumpsuit.  The source of her nickname was immediately obvious: "Legs".
> 
> The manager saw her and walked into a workbench.
Click to expand...


Okay???  What's your point?  That most women over 50 look good in skimpy clothing meant for teens/early 20s?


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now Bonzi, start dealing with your midlife crisis in a more healthy manner.  Starting 600 threads a day about "being sexy" or "having an affair" or "kissing" is really getting old.  I mean, if it was once a week, that would be understandable, but you are just beginning to look like a clown, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow- you just sound like a prude- and like all 'prudes' you can't stay away from content you say you don't approve of. Reminds me of the people who watch porn and then tell us all the very specific parts they don't approve of.
> 
> Bonzi has the most refreshing threads on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She told me my dress was inappropriate, and yet here she is.
Click to expand...

 
I don't remember saying this at all!  I don't think any of your outfits are in appropriate.... ?
If you can find that post, I will apologize.  But I'm almost 100% positive I NEVER said that.....


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now Bonzi, start dealing with your midlife crisis in a more healthy manner.  Starting 600 threads a day about "being sexy" or "having an affair" or "kissing" is really getting old.  I mean, if it was once a week, that would be understandable, but you are just beginning to look like a clown, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow- you just sound like a prude- and like all 'prudes' you can't stay away from content you say you don't approve of. Reminds me of the people who watch porn and then tell us all the very specific parts they don't approve of.
> 
> Bonzi has the most refreshing threads on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She told me my dress was inappropriate, and yet here she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't remember saying this at all!  I don't think any of your outfits are in appropriate.... ?
> If you can find that post, I will apologize.  But I'm almost 100% positive I NEVER said that.....
Click to expand...


Yes you did.  You said it was inappropriate and that I get "negative" attention because of it.  That was when I changed it.  Remember?  I said, maybe you are right and I should change it.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now Bonzi, start dealing with your midlife crisis in a more healthy manner.  Starting 600 threads a day about "being sexy" or "having an affair" or "kissing" is really getting old.  I mean, if it was once a week, that would be understandable, but you are just beginning to look like a clown, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow- you just sound like a prude- and like all 'prudes' you can't stay away from content you say you don't approve of. Reminds me of the people who watch porn and then tell us all the very specific parts they don't approve of.
> 
> Bonzi has the most refreshing threads on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She told me my dress was inappropriate, and yet here she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't remember saying this at all!  I don't think any of your outfits are in appropriate.... ?
> If you can find that post, I will apologize.  But I'm almost 100% positive I NEVER said that.....
Click to expand...


That was also around the time you were telling me that I should NOT ignore the people who give me shit but fight back, and then a couple of posts later, you said that I SHOULD ignore them.


----------



## ChrisL

^^

And that, I think, was shortly after you started a thread about me in the Flame Zone.  What was it called again?  "Is ChrisL Hot?"


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now Bonzi, start dealing with your midlife crisis in a more healthy manner.  Starting 600 threads a day about "being sexy" or "having an affair" or "kissing" is really getting old.  I mean, if it was once a week, that would be understandable, but you are just beginning to look like a clown, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow- you just sound like a prude- and like all 'prudes' you can't stay away from content you say you don't approve of. Reminds me of the people who watch porn and then tell us all the very specific parts they don't approve of.
> 
> Bonzi has the most refreshing threads on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She told me my dress was inappropriate, and yet here she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't remember saying this at all!  I don't think any of your outfits are in appropriate.... ?
> If you can find that post, I will apologize.  But I'm almost 100% positive I NEVER said that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was also around the time you were telling me that I should NOT ignore the people who give me shit but fight back, and then a couple of posts later, you said that I SHOULD ignore them.
Click to expand...

 
I DO remember that.... but not the outfit part ... either
I do have a tendency to change my mind and opinion on things - or just talk (type) before I think....
Crazy?  Never denied that either


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> ^^
> 
> And that, I think, was shortly after you started a thread about me in the Flame Zone.  What was it called again?  "Is ChrisL Hot?"


 
I don't remember that either but, if it's a Thread I can find it.... I always said you were attractive.. don't remember every saying otherwise...


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> And that, I think, was shortly after you started a thread about me in the Flame Zone.  What was it called again?  "Is ChrisL Hot?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember that either but, if it's a Thread I can find it.... I always said you were attractive.. don't remember every saying otherwise...
Click to expand...


Are you fucking kidding me?  Maybe you're senile.  Maybe you were drunk.


----------



## Iceweasel

Ladies ....please.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> ^^
> 
> And that, I think, was shortly after you started a thread about me in the Flame Zone.  What was it called again?  "Is ChrisL Hot?"


 
Found it!  My memory is shit.  I am old!

*Check out ChrisL - She's HOT! *
Discussion in 'The Flame Zone' started by Bonzi, Aug 1, 2015.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> And that, I think, was shortly after you started a thread about me in the Flame Zone.  What was it called again?  "Is ChrisL Hot?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found it!  My memory is shit.  I am old!
> 
> *Check out ChrisL - She's HOT! *
> Discussion in 'The Flame Zone' started by Bonzi, Aug 1, 2015.
Click to expand...


That is what I'm talking about.  Yes.  Extremely fucking annoying.


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> And that, I think, was shortly after you started a thread about me in the Flame Zone.  What was it called again?  "Is ChrisL Hot?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found it!  My memory is shit.  I am old!
> 
> *Check out ChrisL - She's HOT! *
> Discussion in 'The Flame Zone' started by Bonzi, Aug 1, 2015.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what I'm talking about.  Yes.  Extremely fucking annoying.
Click to expand...

 
Well it was 4 months ago.... it's all in fun


----------



## Bonzi

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> And that, I think, was shortly after you started a thread about me in the Flame Zone.  What was it called again?  "Is ChrisL Hot?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember that either but, if it's a Thread I can find it.... I always said you were attractive.. don't remember every saying otherwise...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you fucking kidding me?  Maybe you're senile.  Maybe you were drunk.
Click to expand...

 
I was going to say I was probably drunk, but, didn't want to use that as a cop-out but more than likely......


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> And that, I think, was shortly after you started a thread about me in the Flame Zone.  What was it called again?  "Is ChrisL Hot?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found it!  My memory is shit.  I am old!
> 
> *Check out ChrisL - She's HOT! *
> Discussion in 'The Flame Zone' started by Bonzi, Aug 1, 2015.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what I'm talking about.  Yes.  Extremely fucking annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it was 4 months ago.... it's all in fun
Click to expand...


I don't consider you setting me up for attacks in the Flamer Zone to be much fun.  Sorry.


----------



## Diana1180

Better question...when at a bar or social gathering after work (or something)...would you go for the ladies in Bonzis pictures...or would you be more attracted to someone dressed like this?


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had to choose, I would choose the "dressier" look.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, a 50-something-year-old woman is going to look nothing but silly wearing such clothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It depends on the woman. Not all 50 somethings are created equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MOST 50-something year olds are going to look ridiculous dressed like that!  Would you want to see your mom dressed that way?
> 
> Grandmother in some cases!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I worked with a beautiful redhead that could pull off anything posted in this thread.  She was an expert mechanic, drove a Datsun 260Z...one day, she came in wearing a halter top, shorts, and sandals instead of her usual jumpsuit.  The source of her nickname was immediately obvious: "Legs".
> 
> The manager saw her and walked into a workbench.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay???  What's your point?  That most women over 50 look good in skimpy clothing meant for teens/early 20s?
Click to expand...

Some do.


----------



## Iceweasel

Diana1180 said:


> Better question...when at a bar or social gathering after work (or something)...would you go for the ladies in Bonzis pictures...or would you be more attracted to someone dressed like this?


I would go for the plain dresser because she isn't looking to get attention by putting her sexuality on display like the others. Besides, there would be a long line around the others with the most aggressive guy in front.


----------



## depotoo

You sure are opinionated and judgemental.





ChrisL said:


> And this would probably be a nice outfit for the office for you to wear (if you are thin)!  God, I love clothes!


----------



## ChrisL

depotoo said:


> You sure are opinionated and judgemental.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this would probably be a nice outfit for the office for you to wear (if you are thin)!  God, I love clothes!
Click to expand...


Nope, just honest.  If you are over 50 and walking around in short shorts and dressing like a 25 year old woman . . . well, you need a makeover, I would say.


----------



## Bonzi

This is the kind of stuff I wear to business functions - I work from home so, when I do have to go to the office or meetings it's something like this:


----------



## Bonzi

or, if I wear a dress something like this


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> This is the kind of stuff I wear to business functions - I work from home so, when I do have to go to the office or meetings it's something like this:



I love that outfit.  Now, that is cute and pretty much any age appropriate!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> or, if I wear a dress something like this



Love that one too!  With a jacket for walk, take it off for fun time!

Edit:  That was supposed to be "work" not "walk."  Lol.


----------



## Syriusly

ChrisL said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> what ya think shes actin abo0t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> e instead of claiming to be a 51-year-old married Christian lady?
Click to expand...


Exactly what has she said that has been 'un-Christian'- in your opinion?


----------



## Syriusly

ChrisL said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like either.  I need to come up with two better pictures....
> Also, put them on separate pages, that way people can "thank" or "agree" or "winner" the one they like best.....
> 
> This was a lot easier to do when I had a web page....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?    What is the point of this little exercise?  You are a 51-year-old woman.  Are you going to wear either of those outfits?  Not very age appropriate.    Women in their 50s don't dress that way for a reason.  You know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well not every 50 year old woman can carry it off- but a few can
> More interesting is why this topic offends you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fucking weird.
Click to expand...


And why does 'weird' offend you so much?


----------



## Syriusly

ChrisL said:


> If my mom was going online posting such garbage and acting like a clown . . . I would have to have a talk with her, syriusly.



But she isn't your mom. She is just another poster on USMB.

I have yet to figure out what offends you so much about her posts- it appears to be very personal to you.


----------



## Syriusly

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> And that, I think, was shortly after you started a thread about me in the Flame Zone.  What was it called again?  "Is ChrisL Hot?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found it!  My memory is shit.  I am old!
> 
> *Check out ChrisL - She's HOT! *
> Discussion in 'The Flame Zone' started by Bonzi, Aug 1, 2015.
Click to expand...


That is one of your nuttier threads- and I never bothered to open it. 

Of course I don't bother normally with anything in the Flame Zone.


----------



## Syriusly

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> And that, I think, was shortly after you started a thread about me in the Flame Zone.  What was it called again?  "Is ChrisL Hot?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found it!  My memory is shit.  I am old!
> 
> *Check out ChrisL - She's HOT! *
> Discussion in 'The Flame Zone' started by Bonzi, Aug 1, 2015.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is what I'm talking about.  Yes.  Extremely fucking annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well it was 4 months ago.... it's all in fun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't consider you setting me up for attacks in the Flamer Zone to be much fun.  Sorry.
Click to expand...


The funny part is- she was right- you are hot.


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I had to choose, I would choose the "dressier" look.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, a 50-something-year-old woman is going to look nothing but silly wearing such clothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It depends on the woman. Not all 50 somethings are created equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MOST 50-something year olds are going to look ridiculous dressed like that!  Would you want to see your mom dressed that way?
> 
> Grandmother in some cases!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I worked with a beautiful redhead that could pull off anything posted in this thread.  She was an expert mechanic, drove a Datsun 260Z...one day, she came in wearing a halter top, shorts, and sandals instead of her usual jumpsuit.  The source of her nickname was immediately obvious: "Legs".
> 
> The manager saw her and walked into a workbench.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay???  What's your point?  That most women over 50 look good in skimpy clothing meant for teens/early 20s?
Click to expand...




Diana1180 said:


> Better question...when at a bar or social gathering after work (or something)...would you go for the ladies in Bonzis pictures...or would you be more attracted to someone dressed like this?


I love a girl who looks just as good with a white coat and stethascope as she does with a short skirt and long jacket or a little black dress or scrubs or nothing at all.

Maybe that's why I married her.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Hmm...I wouldn't mind my wife in a white lab coat.  Especially if that was all she wore...

*runs*


----------



## shadow355

Diana1180 said:


> Better question...when at a bar or social gathering after work (or something)...would you go for the ladies in Bonzis pictures...or would you be more attracted to someone dressed like this?



Loose the overly large bracelets. Too high society. 

Nice clothes , but a little to skinny fir me as far as looks. 

I do like her outfit though- minus the bracelets. 

Clutch purse speaks volumes - high society and classy. I am more of a down to earth guy. She looks like a champaign girl, I like women who drink beer from a bottle. 

Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Bonzi said:


> This is the kind of stuff I wear to business functions - I work from home so, when I do have to go to the office or meetings it's something like this:



Nice outfit . Change colors though . 

Black and white clothes - blah. 

Shadow 355


----------



## Anathema

Diana1180 said:


> Better question...when at a bar or social gathering after work (or something)...would you go for the ladies in Bonzis pictures...or would you be more attracted to someone dressed like this?



Diana, the woman in your photo wouldn't even get more than a cursory glance from me back when I was dating. My mind would have classified her as "feminist - avoid at all costs". 

The girl in shorts that Bonzi posted would have been classified "child - insufficient technical skills - avoid".

The woman in the dress that Bonzi posted would have been classified as "female - further surveillance required to categorize as female or feminist."


----------



## ChrisL

As if you internet dorks are relevant?    No women should take advice from you!


----------



## Alex.

Diana1180 said:


> Better question...when at a bar or social gathering after work (or something)...would you go for the ladies in Bonzis pictures...or would you be more attracted to someone dressed like this?


Depends on what a person is looking for. At first glance a person is judged by the clothing they wear many times.


----------



## Diana1180

Anathema said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better question...when at a bar or social gathering after work (or something)...would you go for the ladies in Bonzis pictures...or would you be more attracted to someone dressed like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana, the woman in your photo wouldn't even get more than a cursory glance from me back when I was dating. My mind would have classified her as "feminist - avoid at all costs".
> 
> The girl in shorts that Bonzi posted would have been classified "child - insufficient technical skills - avoid".
> 
> The woman in the dress that Bonzi posted would have been classified as "female - further surveillance required to categorize as female or feminist."
Click to expand...

 

See..now I think the woman in my pictures looks classy.  I think the woman in Bonzis pictures look like somoene you might take home for one night after the bar. (no offense)

But...i also dress like the woman in the picture I posted.  I am not a feminist..I actually hold a pretty old fashioned idea as far as men/women go.  I just think that you need to dress how you want to be treated.  Short shorts and a slutty dress...thats how you will be treated.  Woman complain when men treat them as a piece of meat...well, dont have your meat hanging out.


----------



## ChrisL

Anathema said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better question...when at a bar or social gathering after work (or something)...would you go for the ladies in Bonzis pictures...or would you be more attracted to someone dressed like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana, the woman in your photo wouldn't even get more than a cursory glance from me back when I was dating. My mind would have classified her as "feminist - avoid at all costs".
> 
> The girl in shorts that Bonzi posted would have been classified "child - insufficient technical skills - avoid".
> 
> The woman in the dress that Bonzi posted would have been classified as "female - further surveillance required to categorize as female or feminist."
Click to expand...


As if you are some kind of "catch" or something.    Fucking hilarious.


----------



## Bonzi

Muhammed said:


> with a short skirt and long jacket


 
One of my favorite songs of all time..... requires posting.....


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> with a short skirt and long jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite songs of all time..... requires posting.....
Click to expand...


Why do people like that song?  I don't get it.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Anathema

Diana1180 said:


> See..now I think the woman in my pictures looks classy.  I think the woman in Bonzis pictures look like somoene you might take home for one night after the bar. (no offense)
> 
> But...i also dress like the woman in the picture I posted.  I am not a feminist..I actually hold a pretty old fashioned idea as far as men/women go.  I just think that you need to dress how you want to be treated.  Short shorts and a slutty dress...thats how you will be treated.  Woman complain when men treat them as a piece of meat...well, dont have your meat hanging out.



So you're (with due respect to Bonzi) making the Classy vs Trashy arguement. That's a popular way of looking at things in many instances. Of course it comes down to how do you want to be seen, or from a Man's side..... what do you want to see.

As a Man who believes in Traditional Values to the point of willingly accepting the label of Misogynist, I see a woman trying to be a Msn in your photo. I see someone who is not in her place and has not accepted her proper role in life. In that same vein the shorts photo shows me a girl who has not yet fully learned her place in the world but who understands that a lot of it will involve her body being pleasing to Men. The dress photo shows me a woman who fully understands her place in society and who has embraced the assets she has to get ahead in her life.


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> with a short skirt and long jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite songs of all time..... requires posting.....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do people like that song?  I don't get it.
Click to expand...

It's got a good groove. Cake has a tight rhythm section.


----------



## Bonzi

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> with a short skirt and long jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite songs of all time..... requires posting.....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do people like that song?  I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's got a good groove. Cake has a tight rhythm section.
Click to expand...

 
I love the lyrics too..... just overall an awesome song....


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> with a short skirt and long jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite songs of all time..... requires posting.....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do people like that song?  I don't get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's got a good groove. Cake has a tight rhythm section.
Click to expand...


I think that song is totally overrated.  It's really not that good, IMO.  Like Taylor Swift.


----------

